# Front Suspension Minimum



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

After doing quite a bit of research and still being undecided as to what I want to do I want to take a different approach and ask all of you this....Here is the situation.

It is clear that the front struts on my 06' are shot. Theres groaning and a TON of bouncing going on over even slight humps in the road. That said I want to Re-do the front to upgrade slightly but stay streetable. 

I dont want to drop a ton of money so what is the minimum but PRACTICAL application here? Front springs/struts accompanied by which bushings? I dont want to go crazy here I just want to fix whats wrong. I plan on doing the rear sometime down the line. Its just that the front is approaching bad to the point of feeling unstable.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Bare minimum, I'd say get Kollar's no rub kit which will include the front radius rod bushing, strut mounts w/ bearings, along with bump stops and the required bolts/nut. Then you can likely get a cheap set of KYB struts and reuse your OE spring.


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

I mean I will probably go for new springs as well and see what Pedders recommends for struts. I just know how these projects go and how easily this can progress...I want to keep this reasonable

Also, Im seeing that those struts are like $50 a peice...Is that correct? it seems awful cheap lol. Im just wondering if im missing something.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't think it's as much about KYB being cheap as Pedders being expensive. If you are looking for an OE replacement, KYB or Monroe will work fine. If you are looking for something more performance orientated, you can go with Pedders, Lovells or KONI. That, or coilovers.


----------

